# Happy Birthday Boo and Happy New Year!



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is my third birthday and Mom says everyone around the world celebrates this special day!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOO! AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy 3rd Birthday Boo--hope mommy has a special day planned for you!

Happy New Year, Mags--wishing you an amazing 2016:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Have a Super Duper Day!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boo! Have a great, fun day! :chili:
You look so cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Boo. Remember the two special words everyone should have on their birthday - ice cream. And because it is New Year, make it a double. You are a special little man .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOO :cheer:
Have a great day full of fun with your mom, dad and Zach. :chili:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Boo! and a very Happy New Year!!!*


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Boo buddy and Happy New Year. Belle and Petey


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Boo. arty:
There will be fireworks all over the earth to celebrate :celebrate - firewor


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kiddo! 3 years old already? Happy New Year too!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy! Sending lots of big kisses and hugs from AWNTIE and the girls.
Xoxoxo
arty:arty:arty:
:cheer::cheer:
:happy::happy::happy:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 3rd Birthday, Boo!:cheer:

Now try and share one of your treats with Zach. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Boo!!! Big celebration going on in your honor!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME BOO:wub: auntie loves your hat. Your mommy is right everyone in celebrating your day


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach survived the celebration but Boo was scared to death this year with the fireworks! Zach actually did better. We had to get my sister to come over to babysit them because little Boo was hiding under the chair and I didn't want to leave him alone. We was so glad to see us when we got home last night.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Boo, Jodi was scared too and that was before 8pm when someone set them off early. He followed me everywhere pawing at me to get up. I was going to a get together at my sister's so I took him with me, he was scared there too. Thankfully the fireworks were not constantly going off all night.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Boo...hopefully today he is back to himself!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B..............birthday celebration, we are comingartytime:

O..............others are getting ready to watch the fireworks in your honor:celebrate - firewor:

O..............oh what a handsome fluff you have become:rochard:


Happy birthday:drinkup:






.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They are still setting off the fireworks. Sigh! Thanks for all the best wishes! Boo sends kisses to all his aunties and uncle Walter!


----------

